# How things change...



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Made me smile...thanks.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

These photos are great! So cute!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Made me smile...thanks.


Me too...thank you.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great set of photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They get big quick.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the pictures!! He is one handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

So cute! Wish I had something like this of Champ as a pup and now!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pics! They grow so fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pics of your gorgeous boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute. Love that smile.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

They grow up so fast...he certainly is a handsome boy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ivyacres said:


> Made me smile...thanks.


me too!! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Made me smile...thanks.


Me too! And, giggle! Really cute pics!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One thing did not change, same cute face. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

+  .... :wave:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great shots. Always like the B&W shots.
Well done.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My, he is such a gorgeous Lad!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet pictures, Chris! Such a cutie!


----------

